# suche spiel



## asdaffe (20. März 2015)

hallöchen,

ich suche ein game für den pc dessen namen ich vergessen hab.

dort musste man wörter von gegenständen schreiben die dann gespawnt sind um rätsel zu lösen (zb. baby , hund , kanone , apfel usw....) es war ein 2d game und eher für die jüngere generation. auf comic art

danke schonmal


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2015)

scribblenauts


----------



## asdaffe (23. März 2015)

danke schätzl


----------

